# Problem z logami nie zapisują się

## gremlin988

Witam mam taki problem w pracy mam serwer dedykowany, i ostatnio plik z logami zajmował 32GB i najwyraźniej komuś to przeszkadzało wziął go spakował, usunął stary i stworzył nowy pusty plik tekstowy o takiej samej nazwie.

No i tutaj powstał problem żadne logi się nie zapisują a rozmiar pliku error_log zaczyna się powiększać.

W razie czego pliki z logami znajdowały się w katalogu /var/log/apache2 i nazwa pliku była access_log z tego co pamiętam to bez żadnego rozszerzenia.

Mam nadzieję że jest jakieś rozwiązanie tego problemu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrestartuj tego apache, moze po wywaleniu starego access_loga nie otworzyl deskryptora do nowego.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> ostatnio plik z logami zajmował 32GB i najwyraźniej komuś to przeszkadzało

 

RTFM

```
emerge -n  logrotate

man logrotate
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

